# Bluetooth Adapter for Wireless PS3 controller on PC.



## Mkilbride

Anyways, I'm starting to really dig these Wireless controllers. Really makes things simpler.

So I read you can hook em up to the PS3 with a Bluetooth adapter. Now sure I have a PS2 controller hooked up with an Adapter, but not having a wire hanging around would be nice.

I looked around on Google & Newegg, and found alot of them. Some very cheap. 4$, up to 25$.

Rather confused on what to get, any suggestions? Thanks. I'll probably be 6-8 feet away, max.


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Anyways, I'm starting to really dig these Wireless controllers. Really makes things simpler.
> So I read you can hook em up to the PS3 with a Bluetooth adapter. Now sure I have a PS2 controller hooked up with an Adapter, but not having a wire hanging around would be nice.
> I looked around on Google & Newegg, and found alot of them. Some very cheap. 4$, up to 25$.
> Rather confused on what to get, any suggestions? Thanks. I'll probably be 6-8 feet away, max.


What motherboard do you have?

For me, my motherboard ha bluetooth and I didn't have to buy anything to use bluetooth.


----------



## Mkilbride

My Mobo doesn't have Bluetooth and the new one I am getting does not either. I did look at ASUS's setup though, was cool.


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> My Mobo doesn't have Bluetooth and the new one I am getting does not either. I did look at ASUS's setup though, was cool.


What motherboard are you using / getting

also: http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=6186

sorry, I'm not in America or wherever though but it gives you a general idea on them.


----------



## Mkilbride

Asrock Fatality Pro P67, was on sale for an epic price, and I don't need the benefits of Z68. Also, P67 mobos support PCI-E 3 with a Ivy Bridge processor as well. However, the companies don't admit to those and charge extra for "Gen3" boards, a Hardware guy took it apart and found it'll work exactly the same regardless.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157240

For the price, it can't be beat, as it has all the legacy connections I want.


----------



## est1984

Hold on I'm confused here, how does this work? Are you guys talking about having connected up the PS3 to your desktop and controlling the PS3 through your Bluetooth?


----------



## liamstears

Take a look at: http://www.motioninjoy.com/wiki/en/help/btcompatibility

As im guessing that is the software you will use?

Sounds like this $2 will be fine: http://www.amazon.com/Wireless-2-4ghz-Bluetooth-Dongle-Windows/dp/B00345SLGS


----------



## muxer107

Sorry to bump an old thread, but this page comes up in Google search when you search for Ps3 Bluetooth dongle.
Quote:


> Sounds like this $2 will be fine: http://www.amazon.com/Wireless-2-4ghz-Bluetooth-Dongle-Windows/dp/B00345SLGS


*That dongle is not PS3 compatible!*

Just to stop someone making the same mistake as me


----------

